# Need suggestions for selling my fifth weel



## sseliparker

Hi, I'm Susan. I am planning on selling my fifth wheel. Does anyone have any good suggestions or advice for this process? I know that it can take awhile & I am patient, so any good idea would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## H2

PPL Motorhomes. 

They take a commission and can handle everything for the buyer including financing. My FIL sold his there and it cost him 10% of the sales price, was well worth it to him.


----------



## Hunter11

We used PPL in New Braunfels last year to sell our old 5th wheel. They do charge 10% but for us it was worth it.


----------



## sseliparker

I have talked to PPL, 10% is a lot! Thank yall both for responding. I'm still on the fence about it. :headknock LOL


----------



## StinkBait

sseliparker said:


> I have talked to PPL, 10% is a lot! Thank yall both for responding. I'm still on the fence about it. :headknock LOL


It is a lot, but on the flip side they take all of the hassle out of the process for you. Once you drop off your trailer and sign the papers you are all but done save for a couple of phone calls. You don't have to deal with craigslist scammers, tire kickers, people who tie up 2-3 hours of your day looking at your unit just to low ball you in the end. Plus, your unit will be marketed on their website which I am sure gets a lot of daily views.

I used PPL to sell a trailer a couple of years ago, it was well worth their commission price.


----------



## mas360

List it on 2Cool..... 

Price it right and you'd get it sold in no time.


----------



## rglide09

As said above, PPL is the best place, lot of traffic to show your RV.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I bought mine from PPL but if you want to sell it yourself, go to NADA and put your Make and Model and Year and all of your accessories and equipment and it will give you a ball park price. You can list here on 2cool and on Craigslist RV. I prefer 2cool, but if listing on CL do it anonymous and make them put their phone number in reply and you will call them back. Do not return emails on CL. Only call and talk to a live person. Too many bots and spam. I sell things on CL all the time but you get some real yahoos and tire kickers. I just weed them out the best I can. Also, list your weight on there too and what kind of tow vehicle the buyer will need because some people will call thinking their 1/2 ton can haul it. This is a good time to sell it by the way. But so is everyone else. Good luck.


----------



## sseliparker

*Thank you*

That is some very good advice! Thank you!


----------



## wisslbritches

Look online for a forum group representing the manufacturer of the trailer. They usually have free classifieds and potential buyers always go there looking for info.


----------



## sea hunt 202

We sold ours on craigs list, bought it from PPL. We sold it for 400.00 more than we paid for it, I guess that was luck we had it for 3 yrs. The deal is that if it is clean and sparkley and dosent smell you can get it sold easy and we sold our first one on craigs list as well.


----------



## sea hunt 202

10% is nothing if you realy think about it, safety, security and no strangers at your home, plus no storage fee's.


----------



## sargentmajor

*What he said!*



Hookem-Guy81 said:


> I bought mine from PPL but if you want to sell it yourself, go to NADA and put your Make and Model and Year and all of your accessories and equipment and it will give you a ball park price. You can list here on 2cool and on Craigslist RV. I prefer 2cool, but if listing on CL do it anonymous and make them put their phone number in reply and you will call them back. Do not return emails on CL. Only call and talk to a live person. Too many bots and spam. I sell things on CL all the time but you get some real yahoos and tire kickers. I just weed them out the best I can. Also, list your weight on there too and what kind of tow vehicle the buyer will need because some people will call thinking their 1/2 ton can haul it. This is a good time to sell it by the way. But so is everyone else. Good luck.


I've sold lots of rvs and what he said is true....


----------



## cnovel

*Still have it ?*

Email me ,[email protected], with the info, I am looking to buy one,
Craig


----------



## smokinguntoo

You might also try RV Trader. (rvtrader.com). I have used them in the past to buy and sell. I think the 10% fee at PPL is a reasonable deal to keep you from the hassle of meeting potential buyers (some don't show up) depending on location of the unit. I have to drive 5 miles and go thru a security gate and meet the buyer at the gate, just to show.

SG2


----------

